
Twitter Tempts Fate - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/08/twitter-tempts-fate/
======
walterk
Meet Michael Arrington, armchair CEO/CTO of Twitter.

These are such ridiculous non-stories. I'm almost tempted to start a blog
about startup blogs and play armchair editor-in-chief of TechCrunch.

~~~
olefoo
You could do it as a series of tweets @fakearrington is still available.

------
reitzensteinm
"The smartest thing Twitter could have done would be to hire former Chief
Architect Blaine Cook back as a consultant to keep an eye on things for the
day (he seems to be the only person that can keep his crazy architecture
actually live)."

I'm lost for words.

~~~
thwarted
Agreed, this makes little sense. As time goes on, someone's ability to
maintain a system (assuming it is something that only he could do well when he
was there) quickly approaches zero the longer that person is not involved with
it. What's the realistic limit on this anyway, or when will Blaine no longer
be mentioned in relation to twitter? At some point, it's all the current
employees' burden to bare.

------
cstejerean
instead of completely banning TC, what if we ban all TC articles that mention
Twitter?

------
rw
"Expect silence on our end if they do [succeed], and a merciless blog post if
they fail."

PG: How about this: all stories from Techcrunch should be allowed to be
downmodded.

------
redorb
perhaps they see this as a day to shine and really believe they can, thus its
a calculated risk.

------
abstractwater
Enough with these 0 content posts already!! They are ok on TC not here!

